# Ipad repairs



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there anywhere in Dubai that can replace a cracked iPad mini screen? 

Thanks


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know about minis, but I dropped my iPad last week and took it to basement of oasis mall and they fixed it that day.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

terdubai said:


> I don't know about minis, but I dropped my iPad last week and took it to basement of oasis mall and they fixed it that day.


Would you mind mentioning how much the repairs costed?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

300 for the iPad and 150 for an iPhone...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

terdubai said:


> 300 for the iPad and 150 for an iPhone...


Great! Thanks ...


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck! I heard there's a place at ibn battuta as well, but this was convenient and quick


----------



## innocentboydubai (Aug 3, 2013)

there is a service centre in Burdubai named , Getafix ... i got replaced my Ipad screen broken from them ....

Getafix 04-3514 313
050 2695 111 , 
they offer Free pickup & delivery also


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

*Thanks*



terdubai said:


> 300 for the iPad and 150 for an iPhone...


Saved me some effort!


----------

